# Work before play???



## kexx

I have a hard time turning off from work... Even as I sit here now hanging out with my friend I'm thinking about working and finishing stuff up around the house when I go home and how I need to finish this one book...


----------



## Brie

My SJ parents are like this.
My dad's work is almost always outside of home so whenever I see him he's usually in play/relax mode. But when he has household business to attend to, he gets it done.
My mom will get housework done before sitting down to watch tv or something. When she's taking a class, she spends almost all her time on homework.

I, on the other hand, goof off as much as I can, until I think I can't wait any longer, then I get my chores/homework/work done. If I don't have a deadline, I will do it when I feel like it, which is completely random. The other night I randomly decided to completely organize my room. It looks pretty nice, but I'm sure it won't last long. My mom was like, "Why are you cleaning your room _now_?" and I replied, "Because I felt like it." :laughing:


----------



## Kamui

I'm pretty lazy about work outside of an actual paying job.

At work, I get on with it and get my stuff done as best and fast as I can, but outside of work, if I had some homework from school/uni to do, it'd be left to last minute. Things outside of work unless of absolutely vital importance are just left until they need be done basically.


----------

